# New Puppy coming!



## Lynda V (Sep 22, 2017)

I have decided to take the plunge and get a puppy to keep my almost-8-moths-old Great Pyrenees company. I posted about my woes with my Great Pyr a couple of months ago and described some of the troubles I was having with him. I got some very good advice and have been working with him diligently. Things are definitely getting better,and I am now at the place where I feel confident about tackling the last sticky issue. Many people said that I should get another dog to be his companion and help him with his guarding duties. I struggled with that idea for a while,fearful that another dog would only add to my burdens. But I couldn't deny that my boy is lonely for the companionship of another dog and that having a friend would be beneficial to him. So, next weekend we will be bringing home a 9-week-old female Great Pyr which the breeder has singled out as having a good personality for an lgd. Here is how my boy looked when I told him a friend was coming. Now I need advice about how to integrate the new puppy. How do I introduce her to our boy,help her to bond with the sheep,and generally get everything off on the right foot?


----------



## babsbag (Sep 22, 2017)

Well he certainly looks happy. When I bring home a puppy I simply bring them in on a leash and say hello. Puppy integration has always been easy and I have 4 dogs. I am glad you took the plunge.  As far as the rest, she will bond with the sheep in time, I wouldn't be too worried about that. Make sure that she has a safe place to hide in case the sheep get to rough with her. Be prepared for some potential chasing and playing with the stock but I have found that the second pup is so much easier. Just put her on a long lead and walk among the flock and watch her reactions. Your boy will probably keep her busy playing. I wouldn't leave her alone with the sheep until you are sure that she has no interest in playing with them but your boy is young, I am sure that they will be fine, they usually accept pups pretty easily.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 5, 2017)

How have things been going?


----------



## Lynda V (Oct 6, 2017)

Things are going really well.Thank you for asking! My boy is so happy to have someone to play all those silly doggie games with. At first he was like a poor awkward kid who had never had any friends and didn't know how to behave with one. He was ,shall we say,overenthusiastic in his play. He had many time-outs! But he has gotten much better in the past few days and now plays with her in a much more controlled manner. Fortunately,she is a feisty little thing and doesn't put up with much. It makes me so happy to see the joy on his face as they chase each other around.
   He's even been calmer with the sheep. He's probably so tired out from romping with his friend,he doesn't have the energy to bother them. Yesterday he was sleeping in the pasture while the sheep grazed around him. He has never done that before. So,definitely,so far-so good!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Oct 6, 2017)

Great picture!  Congrats on the puppy.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 6, 2017)

They both look so happy. I honestly believe that having two as pups is so much easier. Glad that it is going well.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 7, 2017)

Wonderful! They are adorable together in that picture!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 7, 2017)

Ahh
Look at little buddy


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 7, 2017)

That pic is so cute


----------

